# All-Breed Handler in the Alabama/Tennessee/Georgia Area?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all. Does anyone know of a good handler in the Southeast(preferably around Birmingham/Montgomery) that handles all breeds(well at least Poodles and PWDs)?


----------

